# Do sheep normally climb like goats?



## GR8PMKN (Nov 25, 2005)

We have a 4 month Old jacob's ewe. She is in with our 2 month old pygmy girls. They have a fairly good sized play house with walking planks. Lately I have noticed the sheep has been following them up to the tower. I guess I thought sheep would not climb like a goat.


----------



## Sprout (Dec 28, 2005)

I have an ex show lamb that I trained to stand up on the fence to strengthen her but muscles and now I can't get her to stop acting like a goat she rings trees tears down branches all the annoying stuff goats do(if she didn't throw the best lambs I'd send her down the line and sell her as chevon). I imagine she has learned to act like a goat from her small friends, just be thankfull they are not big enough to teach her how to jump on cars.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep, sheep climb, jump, crawl through fences, and chow down on gardens every bit as much as goats do. They're just not as pushy about it. I'm told that the primitive sheep breeds are the worst about this (I have cheviot/black welsh mtn. crosses).


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

yep they can climb! we trained ours to walk up a ramp too the milking platform ,little encouragement and they were all climbing the ramp! a sheep in with teachers will learn all their tricks too :flame:  over,under, through describes them well :grump:


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

I saw a flock of sheep one day "worry" a hole in a fence :nono: to make it bigger-- then, when one got part waythrough-- I swear they all got together and helped pushed the guy through( it was a young ram) each sheep going through the hole got successfully larger--They are not stupid critters! :nerd: and after seeing some of the leaps and mid-air twists they can make to avoid being captured--(these ere very wild sheepses) I am in awe of any siongle person that cn handle a flock of 30 on a regular basis with no help from another person.... :help:


----------

